# Schleie beißt nicht!!!



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

moin angelfreunde,

erst einmal was zu dem gewässer: es handelt sich um einen teich, der eine größe von ca. 100 * 50m hat. nicht sehr tief , aber ein typisches schleiengewässer.
mein problem ist das ich dran verzweifel , weil ich keine bisse , geschweige denn fische fange.
der teich ist VOLL MIT SCHLEIE man sieht sie sitzen bzw. in Massen durchs gewässer ziehen. nicht einmal enten fühlen sich in dem teich wohl, weil sie von den fischen angeschwommen werden.

habt ihr tips und tricks, dass ich mal einige schleien landen kann!?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Für Fangtipps nutze mal bitte die Suchfunktion. Da findest du reichlich.

Im Moment laichen die Schleien hier bei mir. Gut möglich dass es bei dir auch so ist.
Dann geht es schlecht bis gar nicht.


----------



## NickAdams (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Welchen Köder und Hakengröße verwendest du?

So long,

Nick


----------



## omnimc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

welche köder und welche montagen benutzt du?


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

wow danke für die fixen antworten.

köder habe ich probiert: Mistwürm, Made, Kompostwurm, Mehlwurm, Teig und Mais.
angefüttert habe ich auch.

habs auf grund und normale posenmontage probiert....
bringt mich echt zum verzweifeln das gewässer..


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



HendrikPI schrieb:


> wow danke für die fixen antworten.
> 
> köder habe ich probiert: Mistwürm, Made, Kompostwurm, Mehlwurm, Teig und Mais.
> angefüttert habe ich auch.
> ...


hakengröße 10 und 8 probiert


----------



## Grabiii (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



HendrikPI schrieb:


> wow danke für die fixen antworten.
> 
> köder habe ich probiert: Mistwürm, Made, Kompostwurm, Mehlwurm, Teig und Mais.
> angefüttert habe ich auch.
> ...




Hast du vielleicht zu viel angefüttert ;+


----------



## omnimc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

hast du überhaupt schon schleien an deinen gewässer gefangen?
möglicherweise liegt es an der laichzeit die sollte aber normal schon rum sein.


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

nein auf keinen fall gabiii!
erst garnicht, dann nur ein wenig.
man sieht die fische am köder teilweise auch vorbeischwimmen,ohne das sie sich in irgend einer weise für interessieren!!

man muss dazu sagen, das dieses gewässer nicht beangelt wird (außer schwarz) da es keinem verein gehört!


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Die haben grad Laichzeit, und vielleicht was besseres zu tun. Such Dir mal eine Ufernahe Stelle mit Unterstand für Schleien.
Versunkener Baum, Kraut oder so. Als Köder nimm ich am liebsten Tauwurm. Posenmontage mit Köder auf dem Grund. Ganz in der Nähe ihres Verstecks.

Case


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

vielleicht hat die laichzeit damit zu tun, sollte jetzt aber langsam dem ende zugehen oder!?

@case: man kann gut sehen wo sie stehen und ich habe schon mittem im pulk die köder angeboten und auch daneben und in teiferen stellen!!


----------



## omnimc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

vermutlich angelst du auch zur falschen uhrzeit. selbst schleien die im laichgeschäft sind fressen.schleien sind auch sehr scheu, was sich auch im fressen bemerkbar macht.


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

jo das mag sein...saß einmal von morgens um 6 - 18 uhr #d
habt ihr tips fuer montagen!`?


----------



## omnimc (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

ausloten und wackler mit wenig tragkraft ca 60 cm über grund rotwurm anbieten,freilauf sehr fein einstellen und dann würde ich auf die nachtstunden einen ansitz versuchen. die meisten schleien habe ich im dunkeln gefangen.


----------



## Case (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



HendrikPI schrieb:


> man kann gut sehen wo sie stehen und ich habe schon mittem im pulk die köder angeboten und auch daneben und in teiferen stellen!!



Es bringt wenig, im Pulk zu angeln. Du solltest wirklich den Köder auf Grund bringen, und warten bis sie über Deiner Futterstelle fressen. 

Montage:

2-3 Gramm Antennenpose, 20er Schnur, 10er Haken. Ein kleines Bleischrot 10cm vom Haken weg, damit Du siehst, dass der Köder auf Grund liegt. Den Rest 50cm drüber.

Case


----------



## Borgon (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Hallo!Das scheint ein ziemlich klares Gewässer zu sein wenn du die Fische siehst.Welches die ziemlich vorsichtigen Schleien noch vorsichtiger machen lässt.Zur Zeit sind die wirklich am ablaichen,erstmal keine gute Zeit um Schleien zu angeln.Aber irgendwann ist die auch vorbei und dann beissen sie auch wieder,wenn auch nicht so gut wie vor der Laichzeit.Da ich selber leidenschaftlicher Schleienangler bin schreib ich dir mal meine ErfahrungenIch kenne viele Schleiengewässer hier bei mir,die nicht beangelt werden.Hierbei sind sowohl Gewässer in denen man 10 oder mehr Schleien beim Ansitz fangen kann(meist die trüben mit grosser Nahrungskonkurrenz),als auch sehr klare Gewässer mit gut genährten Schleien(dies trifft wohl auf dein Gewässer zu).Hier kann man manchmal schier verzweifeln,aber es ist nicht unmöglich und wenn man den Dreh raus hat fängt man auf jeden Fall gute Fische.Erstmal zum Thema Anfüttern-verwende dunkles Futter,bloss keine hell leuchtende Futterteppiche anlegen,das bringt hier nix und macht misstrauisch.Das Schleienfutter aus dem Handel ist teilweise gut aber zu konzentriert,strecke es einfach mit schwarzer Erde.geheimtipp:Lebkuchenmehl mit rein!Schneide auch Tauwürmer klein und mixe sie ins Futter.Für Dosenmais gibt es solch grünes Zeug in Tüten,ich weiss jetzt leider nicht wie das heisst und welche Firma.Aber das kippt man in die Dose,gut schütteln,schon hat man grünen aromatisierten Mais an den man die Schleien gut gewöhnen kann.Füttere am besten abends kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit an,jetzt nicht 20 kg oder so:q,aber soviel,dass auch frühs noch was am Platz sein wird wenn du zum Ansitz kommst.Wenn Brassen im Gewässer vorkommen muss es schon etwas mehr sein.Jetzt solltest du kurz nach der Morgendämmerung am Platz sein.Werfe jetzt bloss kein Futter nach!Die Schleien verraten normalerweise ca.1/2 bis 1h nach der Morgendämmerung ihre Anwesenheit in Form von Blasenspuren am Futterplatz(vom Gründeln).Entweder durch richtige langezogene Blasenteppiche,manchmal aber auch durch einzelne kleine Bläschen,man muss auf jeden Fall darauf achten,ist sehr wichtig!Wenn sie gründeln,nehmen sie auch deinen Köder.Fische am besten erstmal eine Rute mit einem Tauwurm,eine mit Fleischmaden.Du musst erstmal eine Schleie fangen um zu sehen was sie im Magen hat!Dann kannst du deine Köderwahl auch verfeinern.Es gibt Gewässer,da fressen die Schleien hauptsächlich diese spitzhäusigen Schnecken,im Volksmund sogar "Schleienschnecke" genannt.Die Schale wird mit den Schlundzähnen zermahlen und man erkennt die sehr gut im Magen.Jetzt zur Montage-in klaren Gewässern ist Fluorocarbonvorfach Pflicht.Wähle das das Vorfach nicht stärker als 20,die ersten Fluchten einer 50cm-Schleie sind zwar heftig aber du hast ja eine gut eingestellte Bremse an der Rolle#6.Guten Posen sind zum Beispiel die 	
DRENNAN Giant Crystals.Unsichtbare Waggler mit orangener Antenne,nimm keine Vorgebleiten.3-Gramm reichen aus,bleie sie mit Bleischrot ca.10cm vor dem Haken aus und biete den Köder direkt am Grund an.Ausloten tust du am besten so,dass wirklich nur noch die Antenne aus dem Wasser schaut wobei das Bleischrot schon auf dem Grund liegt.Das sind jetzt nur so grundlegende Tipps ohne Fanggarantie#d,da du leider nicht sehr viel über dein Gewässer verraten hast(andere Fischarten,Bodenbeschaffenheit,Tiefe,Krautbänke,Schilf,Seerosen.....?)Halte uns auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden!!Gruss#h


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

danke borgon!!

das gewässer liegt mitten im wald.. rundrum zugewachsen mit sträuchern und bäumen!

es ist nicht sehr klares wasser , man sieht die fische halt am rand stehen wenn die sonne drauf steht.
der boden ist mit laub bedeckt. und das spannende ist das kein bewuchs im gewässer vorhanden ist...ein umgekippter baum und das wars was im wasser ist. paar sträucher hängen auch rein..
es ist glaube ich ein punkt wo frueher ton abgebaut wurde.
das gewässer wird hauptsächlich beschattet da es im wald liegt!!


----------



## Borgon (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Und wie tief ist deine Angelstelle?Tonstiche sind ja meist ziemlich tief...gibts Flachwasserbereiche?Was ist sonst noch so drin?Wenn die am Rand oben stehen(wahrscheinlich mitten am Tage?) und du wirfst da was hin gehen die da in der Regel nicht ran,kannste vergessen:c.Du musst sie erwischen wenn sie sich bewegen und auf Fresstour sind.Es macht auch keinen Sinn den ganzen Tag am Wasser zu sitzen,normalerweise beissen sie morgens für 2-3 Stunden gut,dann ebbt das ab.Und abends genauso.


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

ich glaube da ist garnichts anderes in dem gewässer....
evtl. ganz ganz wenig weißfische...
aber karpfen denke ich nicht..
ne an sich ist der teich nicht tief...tiefste stelle vielleicht 3 meter... am boden ist eeine dicke laubschicht! 

muss man schleien imm auf grund angeln oder kann man auch neh leichte normale posenmontage benutzen!?


----------



## Borgon (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Naja,dein Futter liegt ja auch am Grund,und wenn sie da am gründeln sind sollte dein Köder da auch angeboten werden.Natürlich fressen die nicht nur am Grund,sie "lutschen" auch mal ganz gerne Schilfhalme etc. ab wenn da was fressbares dranklebt.Aber den Köder einfach im Freiwasser auf gut Glück baumeln zu lassen...naja kann man probieren,aber wird schwerVielleicht dicht am Rand wo die Sträucher ins Wasser ragen.Problem ist natürlich bei einer dicken Laubschicht,dass diese auf dem Boden zersetzt wird und es in dem Bereich durch diesen Prozess zu Sauerstoffmangel kommt,hier fühlt sich dann kein Fisch auf Dauer wohl.Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund dass die Tagsüber eher oben"rumdümpeln".Aber versuch das mal wie ich geschrieben habe einfach mit dem Anfüttern,wenn das Wasser doch trübe ist kann das Futter auch heller sein(tiefer als 2 Meter würde ich nicht gehen) und beobachte ob da Bläschen hochkommen vom Gründeln.Wenn ja sollte es schon mit dem Teufel zugehen,wenn du trotzdem keine Bisse bekommst|supergri


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

borgon!!

ich werds mal probieren nach der beschriebenen methode!! 

werde berichten!! #6


----------



## Dunraven (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



HendrikPI schrieb:


> man muss dazu sagen, das dieses gewässer nicht beangelt wird (außer schwarz) da es keinem verein gehört!




Du willst also Schwarzangeln in dem Gewässer...
Ich kann zumindest den Aussagen mit Laichzeit kein Fressen nicht zustimmen. Als ich noch gezielt auf Schleie gefischt habe, da war es meist in der Laichzeit, denn da sah ich sie im Flachwasser  beim laichen und schwimmen und habe denen dann einen oder zwei Mistwürmer mit Made oder Mais kombiniert vor die Nase geworfen. Das war praktisch Angeln auf Sicht und klappte sehr gut. Also daran sollte es nicht liegen. Da Schleien auch nicht gerade scheue Fische sind solltest Du einfach noch ein wenig experimentieren mit den Ködern, dann wird es schon klappen.


----------



## HendrikPI (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

nene ich habe mir die erlaubnis dort zu angeln geholt.
ich werde mal die beschriebenen methoden testen!!

danke!!:m


----------



## HendrikPI (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

moin angelfreunde,

also ich war gestern von 17:30 - 21:30 uhr am besagten gewässer... außer einen ordendlichen biss , nichts :c

ich versteh die welt nicht mehr..und ich hab die biester wieder in massen gesehen (blasen und vorbeiziehen) einer schwamm sogar meine pose um.....
der biss war auf mais...habe es mit 3 ruten jeweils mit mistwurm,mais,made,teig gestestet..

naja auf ein neues :-D


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Wenn das Wasser so klar ist, dass sie dich sehen, angel mal in nachts.

Wenn das Wasser flach ist am besten mit rotem Knicki. Da scheucht nicht so wie die gelben Knickis.

Am 8er Haken ein dickes Madenbündel und dann wird das auch klappen wenn die Schleien Hunger haben.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

mahlzeit,

ich habe witzigerweise schon genau das gleiche problem gehabt...
und zwar sah ich die bläschen und hab dann sogar meinen wurm dorthin geworfen.dann wurde kurz dran genuckelt und das wars...
ok,die montage mag wohl nicht fein genug gewählt worden sein,jedoch wundert es mich schon sehr warum an gewässern wo es einen guten bestand an schleien gibt ich z.b. kein einziges mal einen beifang hab beim aalangeln...so grob sind meine montagen nun auch nicht...schwimmer 3-4gr z.b...
ich bin auch schon fast verzweifelt...ich hab auch schon einer die gegründelt hat den wurm vors maul gehalten...nix.die ist nicht abgehauen und hat ewig lang auf ner fläche von 2-3qm gegründelt und hat wenn dann den wurm höchstens mal angestubst und das wars...
das mit dem laichen kann ich so nicht bestätigen,ich angle nun schon ein paar jahre und ich weiss dass früher v.a. im fluss regelmässig ausgerechnet in der schonzheit die dicksten schleien gebissen haben...kann aber natürlich auch sein,dass das dann immer kurz vor dem laichen war...#c
jedenfalls kann ich den TE sehr gut verstehen und die sache 1 zu 1 nachvollziehen...
bei der geschilderten situation denke ich eher dass es so ist dass wenn man die fische sieht sie einen auch sehn-und deshalb nicht beissen...bei mir ist das wasser jedoch nicht so klar,bzw. stark unterschiedlich und die viecher beissen nie...
ich kenne es auch aus früheren zeiten noch dass die schleien sehr wohl gebissen haben aber trotz feinstem gerät 20 min lang oder so am köder rumlutschten und ihn aber nicht fressen wollten,das hat mich schon als junganlger zur verzweiflung gebracht...:r

was auch schwierig ist,ist das kraut...denn wenn ich kurz über grund angle fang ich ausser kraut nicht viel...und find erstmal raus in welcher wasserhöhe das kraut an welcher stelle aufhört...bzw. grundeln die ja dann wohl direkt im kraut...|kopfkrat

haben die schleien denn bei euch momentan keine schonzeit? ich wills wenn dann erst nach der schonzeit mal versuchen...


----------



## Dunraven (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Schleien haben nie Schonzeit bei uns.
Aber die sind auch eher nicht beißfaul. Wie gesagt bei mir hat das Fischen auf Sicht meist zu Erfolg geführt, aber das Wasser ist auch Kaffee, eben Moorwasser. Dafür lassen sie sich auch von nichts abschrecken. Aber wenn Du eh auf Sicht fischt kann es ja nicht weit draußen sein. Versuch mal die freie Leine mit Tauwurm.


----------



## HendrikPI (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

feine leine hab ich schon getestet. ich befische sie nicht auf sicht... so ca. 5 meter neben dem pulk und 10 -20 m entfernung..habe auch einige stellen befischt. man hat an dem gewässer eigentlich nur einen platz wo man seine ruten ordendlich auswerfen kann..und neue plätze will ich mir nicht freischneiden wegens der schwarzangler. (aber lest mal unten weiter  )

was mir gestern auch aufgefallen ist das die herren schwarzangler sich plätze freigeschnitten haben (bäume beschnitten damit man angeln kann) genau an der stelle wo sie in ca. 30cm tiefem wasser inner sonne stehen #c

ka ..würd gerne mal einen erwischen, ihm meinen dienstausweiß vorhalten und fragen warum er denn auf die idee gekommen ist hier  rumzuangeln


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



HendrikPI schrieb:


> ka ..würd gerne mal einen erwischen,* ihm meinen dienstausweiß vorhalten* und fragen warum er denn auf die idee gekommen ist hier  rumzuangeln



Was machste denn?

Polizist?

|kopfkrat


----------



## HendrikPI (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

ähnlich,arbeite im öffentlichen dienst... spielt keine rolle :-D und das gewässer gehört dem staat


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Ach deshalb.:m


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



HendrikPI schrieb:


> *feine leine* hab ich schon getestet. ich befische sie nicht auf sicht... so ca. 5 meter neben dem pulk und 10 -20 m entfernung..habe auch einige stellen befischt. man hat an dem gewässer eigentlich nur einen platz wo man seine ruten ordendlich auswerfen kann..und neue plätze will ich mir nicht freischneiden wegens der schwarzangler. (aber lest mal unten weiter  )
> 
> was mir gestern auch aufgefallen ist das die herren schwarzangler sich plätze freigeschnitten haben (bäume beschnitten damit man angeln kann) genau an der stelle wo sie in ca. 30cm tiefem wasser inner sonne stehen #c
> 
> ka ..würd gerne mal einen erwischen, ihm meinen dienstausweiß vorhalten und fragen warum er denn auf die idee gekommen ist hier rumzuangeln


 
der kollege hatte glaub *freie leine* gemeint...
falls du dich nur verschrieben hast dann frag ich mich wie du bis 20m weit damit wirfst? |kopfkrat

gibts tipps auf schleien in krautverwachsenen gewässern zwecks angeln überm grund ? ? ?


----------



## strawinski (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

villeicht ist es einfach so, das es schleiengewässer gibt, wo sie nix anderes nehmen außer das was im gewässer ist...alles andere ist denen zu suspekt...was die nicht kennen nehmen die nicht....


----------



## HendrikPI (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht..werde wohl heute abend noch einmal nen angriff starten...

das muss doch mal klappen... :c


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Versuch es ruhig nachts. Manchmal beissen die erst sehr spät . . .


----------



## Borgon (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Hallo!Denke auch nochmal an die Schnecken,falls die im Gewässer vorkommen fressen sie die mit Vorliebe.Diese Schneckenart muss ab und zu hoch um "Luft" zu schnappen soviel ich weiss,falls es welche gibt,sammel dir ein paar oben ab und versuch diese mal als Köder.Und was man noch versuchen könnte wären Mückenlarven,müssten sie eigentlich auch ohne Scheu nehmen.Dafür gibt´s auch Kleber damit du dir ein "Knäuel"formen kannst zum anködern:m
Die Aussage vom Professor kann ich auch bestätigen,ein Nachtangelversuch bei schwierigem Gewässer würde ich auf jesen Fall auch mal starten,und vielleicht gibt´s ja dabei sogar noch ´ne andere Überraschung|supergri


----------



## Tipp (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



HendrikPI schrieb:


> moin angelfreunde,
> 
> erst einmal was zu dem gewässer: es handelt sich um einen teich, der eine größe von ca. 100 * 50m hat. nicht sehr tief , aber ein typisches schleiengewässer.
> mein problem ist das ich dran verzweifel , weil ich keine bisse , geschweige denn fische fange.
> ...



Es gibt eine Weisheit, die besagt, dass Fische, die man deutlich sieht selten bis nie beissen.
Vor allem in der Laichzeit ist das ziemlich normal.


----------



## Dunraven (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Wie schon geschrieben, das ist nicht so. Früher habe ich sie regelmäßig in der Laichzeit auf Sicht befischt und auch gefangen.


----------



## Perch-Noob (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Und hat es gefunzt?


----------



## Sophokles (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Hendrik ich kann dir nachfühlen...hab seit zwei Jahren versucht an einem Teich Schleien zu fangen, die man gründeln sah aber nie fing.
Bin eben vom Ansitz wiedergekommen und habe meine erste Schleie meines Lebens gefangen=))))) 40cm/ auf Mistwurm/ kurz vorm Ufer 5.53 Uhr/ hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig...ne halbe Stunde später noch eine mit 30cm. Die Devise lautet, nicht aufgeben und probieren probieren probieren. Petri Heil:m


----------



## feko (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

Also,ich wage zu behaupten,döbel und schleie sind die heikelsten Friedfische in klaren gewässern!
aber grade das macht die Schleie so spannend.
Morgen früh gehts auch auf Schleienjagd-am eigenen Teich.
Und auch diese Stellen mich jedes mal auf die Probe,nachts sind sie sogar noch mißtrauischer als morgens.
vg


----------



## Hannoi1896 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



feko schrieb:


> Also,ich wage zu behaupten,döbel und schleie sind die heikelsten Friedfische in klaren gewässern!
> aber grade das macht die Schleie so spannend.
> Morgen früh gehts auch auf Schleienjagd-am eigenen Teich.
> Und auch diese Stellen mich jedes mal auf die Probe,nachts sind sie sogar noch mißtrauischer als morgens.
> vg



Ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden. In einem Vereinsgewässer hier haben die Schleien überhaupt kein Mißtrauen.


----------



## feko (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

ists klar das wasser?


----------



## Hannoi1896 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*



feko schrieb:


> ists klar das wasser?



Ist ziehmlich klar. Aber wie gesagt, es ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Hier ist der Angeldruck sogar recht hoch. Trotzdem haben die Schleien meist 0 Misstrauen.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

...diese erfarhung habe ich mittlerweile auch gemacht,dass das wohl von gewässer zu gewässer verschieden sein muss.
ich habe jedenfalls mittlerweile auch welche gefangen!#6
(eine mit 42cm)
döbel ist meiner meinung nach nicht so kompliziert,oder es liegt daren, dass es eben am neckar bei uns sehr viele gibt.
diese fängt man eigentlich recht einfach...


----------



## strawinski (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleie beißt nicht!!!*

wie sollte es auch anders sein...die tiere passen sich den lebensgewohnheiten an...bei uns, sitze ich im boot und die fetten karpfen schwimmen um mich herum....ich interessiere sie nicht...ist ja auch was schönes....


----------

